# where do go to find dependable subs???



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

My question is where do you look to find dependable subs, untill this year i have never had a need for a sub but this year i think that i will definitely need a couple


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

MRUSSELL said:


> My question is where do you look to find dependable subs, untill this year i have never had a need for a sub but this year i think that i will definitely need a couple


Word of mouth and alot of the guys post here that thye need subs. Just post what the range of pay is and how to get ahold of you. It should go somethinf like this.

Subs needed Maryville Ohio area, pay range 50-80 a hour depending on equipment and experince. Must have min of 2 years plowing and own libality ins. Contact Go Blue at 1-800-beatosu.

Regards Bo S.

Good Lucck Mike


----------

